# Sb9a Gear Noise



## HiHo256 (Mar 13, 2015)

So I have my 9A up and running. I have been concerned about what seems to be excessive noise from the main spindle or the transfer/reversing gears. I was able to isolate it to the transfer/reverse gears by putting the reverse lever in "neutral" and isolating the spindle. It was nice and quiet. Engage the gears and the whine was back.  
Any thoughts on getting that gear noise reduced?


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 14, 2015)

Almost sounds like one or more gears are too tight.  don't know gotta hear it.  I have two 9A long beds and are
totally silent.  I squirt #140 gear oil while running and you can see the oil following a path to all the gears. 
And next, curious,  was it quiet or is this something new ?
sam


----------



## janvanruth (Mar 14, 2015)

you could further isolate it by engaging the transfer/reverse gears but taking out the gears of the geartrain, first the one on the qcgb and so on.


----------



## HiHo256 (Mar 14, 2015)

GK1918 said:


> Almost sounds like one or more gears are too tight.  don't know gotta hear it.  I have two 9A long beds and are
> totally silent.  I squirt #140 gear oil while running and you can see the oil following a path to all the gears.
> And next, curious,  was it quiet or is this something new ?
> sam



This is after a rebuild. Never really ran it before teardown. I will try to isolate it further.


----------



## HiHo256 (Mar 14, 2015)

janvanruth said:


> you could further isolate it by engaging the transfer/reverse gears but taking out the gears of the geartrain, first the one on the qcgb and so on.



Will do this.... thanks!!


----------



## HiHo256 (Mar 14, 2015)

I tok the advice and checked each gear individually. I took the reduction/drive gears out of the mix by loosening the banjo. So only the reversing hear was engaged. Very quiet. Ultimately I found that I had to make some adjustments on the meshing of the gears. It now runs a lot more quiet, but could probably use a little more tweaking...
more to follow.


----------



## janvanruth (Mar 16, 2015)

running a strip of stationary paper trough the gears in mesh while setting clearance should give you a smooth operation


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 16, 2015)

correct backlash and oil will quiet the gears down a lot.
the gears are straight cut, so there will be some noise during operation no matter what you do.


----------

